# Pre 1930 green orange crush bottle



## Jeffsattic21 (Jun 30, 2021)

I’ve been having problems finding information on this green orange crush bottle. It’s either 6.5 or 7oz with raised letters in a raised triangle. ORANGE CRUSH - BOTTLING CO. AUGUSTA GA. 
On the bottom is a raised 27N.
It has a smooth chip on tte bottom edge. Please see photos.


----------



## embe (Jun 30, 2021)

Pretty sure I've got one packed away here somewhere...I'm curious too so I'll post a pic if I can finally locate it.


----------



## Jazepeters (Jun 30, 2021)

Wow! Very nice. Never seen that one.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 30, 2021)

Nice bottle!  It's probably a flavour bottle, which is to say a bottle used by a local Crush franchise to bottle other products that they sold besides Orange Crush.  You can find flavour bottles for most major franchise brands in that era and they often confuse collectors because they look so different than the branded bottles.


----------



## Jeffsattic21 (Jul 3, 2021)

Thanks for the info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrosman (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi Jeffsattic... your bottle is a 6oz., 1924 bottle produced by one of the Orange Crush bottling companies for another brand. It most probably had a paper label as well as the embossing. Shown on p.111 of my book.


----------



## Jeffsattic21 (Jul 8, 2021)

mrosman said:


> Hi Jeffsattic... your bottle is a 6oz., 1924 bottle produced by one of the Orange Crush bottling companies for another brand. It most probably had a paper label as well as the embossing. Shown on p.111 of my book.



Your book? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnycrush (Jul 10, 2021)

Very Nice Bottle!!!  The book Michael Rosman is referring to is the one he wrote  
The evolution of a soda pop bottle from “krinkly to Mae West”. 
Everything orange crush. I do believe it’s on eBay.


----------



## embe (Aug 14, 2021)

Better late than never, I finally found the example I had packed away.  Very faint markings on base (maybe 3 digits) but can't make them out.


----------



## Jeffsattic21 (Aug 14, 2021)

embe said:


> Better late than never, I finally found the example I had packed away.  Very faint markings on base (maybe 3 digits) but can't make them out.


Thanks for that. At least we know there are a couple out there and yes the bottom is hard to read. Here is a photo of the bottom of mine. 27N is slightly embossed but I can feel it and see it. I’m assuming it’s 1927 because the few that I’ve heard from in tgis bottle said tge 1920’s.


----------

